
Painting with bacteria could revolutionise wastewater treatment - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-bacteria-revolutionise-wastewater-treatment.html
======
bookofjoe
>Introducing Porosity in Colloidal Biocoatings to Increase Bacterial Viability

[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.biomac.0c00649](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.biomac.0c00649)

